# Let’s see those Corvettes



## rollfaster (Jul 6, 2021)

Just in the mood to see some sweet Corvettes all years. I’ll start. 61, 58 and 55. Not 100 percent original but close enough.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 7, 2021)

I keep saying to myself that I need to round up the herd and take a family picture. I have 7 Corvette 5 speeds, 3 maybe 4 three speeds, a 2 speed stick and a Lady Coaster. Most of my pictures are being held captive on the schwinnbikeforum. 😜 Here's a few for starters.

Here's the  L15 1962 My main rider. 





1955 Lady





1961 5 speed one owner. 





Gold 1955





1961 5 Speed shipped from New York and packed in snow. 4" of fork sticking out of the box and rear fender slammed against the tire.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 7, 2021)

My 1959  3 speed not 100% original but close enough


----------



## HARPO (Jul 7, 2021)

Here's one I had a long time ago. 100% original, and purchased from the original owner who told me she had gotten it for Christmas.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 7, 2021)

..


----------



## phantom (Jul 7, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I keep saying to myself that I need to round up the herd and take a family picture. I have 7 Corvette 5 speeds, 3 maybe 4 three speeds, a 2 speed stick and a Lady Coaster. Most of my pictures are being held captive on the schwinnbikeforum. 😜 Here's a few for starters.
> 
> Here's the  L15 1962 My main rider.
> 
> ...



If they are in the Gallery on that forum I can access them for you.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 7, 2021)

1959





1956


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jul 7, 2021)

Here's mine. I've had this bike forever, now.
Hey Gary, which pictures do you want me to retrieve for you??


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 7, 2021)

Thank you @phantom  and @Schwinndemonium for the offers! It's been so long now I don't know exactly what is still posted there or where. I didn't post anything in the Collectors Corner/Gallery though. Pictures of my bikes will be scattered throughout the site including the Fresh Finds section. One I really like to get is the one I posted in Corvette Registry in post #1. My first Corvette 5 (May 1961 frame) that started my insanity! Jim, I'll be sending you a PM when I sort this out. 😉

This piece was my first bike purchase after I bought my 1964 Varsity when I was ten. I believe I grabbed it in 2008.

1958 with the Bendix 2 speed manual and Fong brick treads.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jul 8, 2021)

Hey, Gary, I hope these are the pics you were referring to from post # 1 in the 5 speed Corvette registry. They date from 2010. Yes, that long ago. You also posted your first intact blue bike there, too.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 8, 2021)

'61 Corvette


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 8, 2021)

Schwinndemonium said:


> Hey, Gary, I hope these are the pics you were referring to from post # 1 in the 5 speed Corvette registry. They date from 2010. Yes, that long ago. You also posted your first intact blue bike there, too.




Those be the ones! Ric separated my Registry list from the thread Brian and I conceived late one night. The ATT: 5 Speed owners. where the Registry actually started in post #2 of that thread almost  a year prior to Ric pulling the list and started a new thread and the sticky. I sure miss the Lone Wolf/Flying MacScot. This is the one I was looking for parts for on the Pacific Schwinn Forum prior the SBF. 





*Radiant Red Corvette 5 Speed*

SN E120811 
05/08/1961

Condition:............. Basket Case in the process of being Restored to original. Total spent in parts so far $25,000. 
Purchased:  From Thee original owner, Mr. Hayes, April 01, 2009. Mountain City, TN
Purchase Price: $80.88 plus SH
No optional equipment, no wheels, no seat, no fenders. no headbadge, no shifter, no chainguard, no clamps. Completely worn out and then rusted to death.
Useable parts on the bike when acquired: Seat post and frame.
The original owner has verified that this Corvette was issued with the standard 5 speed chain guard screening and decals and not the proto-type markings that are on the other two May 8th Corvette 5's. 
Early 1961 production Corvette 5 frame with a 1962 cast dated crank. Makes me wonder if there was a sequential build order of frame SN's.


----------



## vincev (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## vincev (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## vincev (Jul 8, 2021)

I know,the tank doesnt belong...........


----------



## vincev (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## vincev (Jul 8, 2021)

Cables  have been re-positioned since pic.LOL


----------



## vincev (Jul 8, 2021)

LAst one I promise !!!!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 8, 2021)

vincev said:


> I know,the tank doesnt belong...........
> View attachment 1443521



Love the tank


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 8, 2021)

vincev said:


> LAst one I promise !!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1443528



The best for last, real nice line up


----------



## vincev (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## phantom (Jul 9, 2021)

Was anyone hurt ?


----------



## MantonSmith (Jul 14, 2021)

My 60


----------



## spoker (Jul 14, 2021)

my 1955


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 15, 2021)

How many of you who have the first years Corvettes still have the original seats?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 15, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> How many of you who have the first years Corvettes still have the original seats?



Show off


----------



## Oilit (Jul 15, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> How many of you who have the first years Corvettes still have the original seats?



Let's make it interesting. How many of these bikes still have the original headlight? The Corvettes always came with lights, yet very few survive. I bought this 1969 Deluxe Typhoon mainly for the headlight. And this light is pretty nice but not perfect, but the whole bike was less than the headlights on Ebay.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 15, 2021)

Not me. I have a 56 and a 59; neither came with an original light.  My rationale to not spend the big bucks to find an original is that the repo LED lamps are so much better for actually lighting up the road and being seen by others.


----------



## Oilit (Jul 15, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Not me. I have a 56 and a 59; neither came with an original light.  My rationale to not spend the big bucks to find an original is that the repo LED lamps are so much better for actually lighting up the road and being seen by others.



I'm just tight with a dollar, but I like your argument too.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 15, 2021)

Both my 55's have the original seats but only the Lady's had the Delta. My 58 has the seat and light. All the others have the original seats but no lights and pretty much gave up looking for any due to the prices. I was one of those kids that soon after getting a new bike with a light it didn't take long before realizing they were pretty much useless. How many miles before the battery went dead or how fast do you need to go to make a genny light power up. Go slow and no glow. 🤣 

The Delta ball on the 55.  The one on the 58 is in the same condition.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 15, 2021)

I bought a 64 Deluxe American about 6 months ago, complete with headlamp.  Looked like a bunch of surface rust on the outside but turned out it was battery acid; ate it from the inside out.  After setting in a OA bath over night it looked more like a colander than a headlight.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 15, 2021)

24” 1959 3spd


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 16, 2021)

This 62 belongs to a friend that he found at a garage sale for hardly nothing years ago. Very nice original bike.


----------



## JimR56 (Jul 16, 2021)

Nice bikes, guys.  I hope middleweight "heavyweight" Tim S. will drop in here.  Never saw a middleweight photo of his that I didn't like (a lot).


----------



## phantom (Jul 16, 2021)

rustystone2112 said:


> 24” 1959 3spd
> 
> View attachment 1446940
> 
> ...



Love the 24" bikes.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 16, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> View attachment 1443003
> 
> 1959
> 
> ...



Luck of the Irish* was with me today. I picked up the correct from rack for this ‘56 today along with a red band kick back for a Typhoon I recently acquired. 

Ed

*Even though I’m mostly from German stock.


----------



## Phrank Vee (Jul 31, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> Just in the mood to see some sweet Corvettes all years. I’ll start. 61, 58 and 55. Not 100 percent original but close enough.
> 
> View attachment 1442382
> 
> ...


----------



## Phrank Vee (Jul 31, 2021)

Could be for sale for right price


----------



## parkrndl (Sep 5, 2021)

just acquired this one... should be a good fall/winter project


----------



## spoker (Sep 6, 2021)

two,had 2 put somthing in so the fat can relax


----------



## Sambikeman (Sep 11, 2021)

56


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 1, 2022)

9-23-59 manual 2sp Corvette. I got it with this guard on it, I'm not going to change it, I bought it strictly because of the guard...but do you think it's original for that date bike? Or were those double rivet and cable clip types way earlier?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 1, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> View attachment 1580563
> 
> 9-23-59 manual 2sp Corvette. I got it with this guard on it, I'm not going to change it, I bought it strictly because of the guard...but do you think it's original for that date bike? Or were those double rivet and cable clip types way earlier?
> View attachment 1580567
> ...



That is earlier then '59. It is the earlier style all the way back to '54. Yours should look like the one on the '60 in post #24


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 1, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That is earlier then '59. It is the earlier style all the way back to '54. Yours should look like the one on the '60 in post #24



Thanks! ...that's what I figured. 
I was hoping for one of those "yeah it got reused this year" clauses. Lol I just really don't like those chrome guards with the dip. The hockey stick type looks so much better.


----------



## freddy (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## island schwinn (Mar 16, 2022)

My custom 61 5 speed


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 17, 2022)

island schwinn said:


> My custom 61 5 speed
> 
> View attachment 1590135
> 
> View attachment 1590136



Absolutely beautiful!! Love seeing a Violet boys middleweight, excellent one off custom!!


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Mar 17, 2022)

56 Corvette with Bendix manual 2 speed and delta head light.


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Mar 17, 2022)

1961 Corvette 3 speed original paint.


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Mar 17, 2022)

1961 Corvette 5 speed original paint.


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Mar 17, 2022)

1959 Corvette original paint with manual Bendix two speed and Miller gen light set up. It now has the correct grips White with red.


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Mar 17, 2022)

1963 Corvette 5 speed restored. Coppertone was original color.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 18, 2022)

@Pedalsnostalgia Jeff you have some amazing bikes!!


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Mar 19, 2022)

1962 NOS Schwinn Corvette, found in basement of old schwinn dealer.



 It was missing a few small parts when I got it like cable clamps were not on it or not installed yet. still has stickers on stainless fender and sticker on stem. build tag is still on rear wheel.


----------



## Rollo (Mar 19, 2022)

... '57 three speed ...


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2022)

Here's a better shot of your NOS 62 @Pedalsnostalgia 



😉


----------



## Sambikeman (Mar 19, 2022)

Corvette


----------



## Sambikeman (Mar 19, 2022)

56


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 19, 2022)

Very nice Corvettes guys!!


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 19, 2022)

Here's a photo of my 1965 Corvette II one year only bicycle, original condition, 2 speed.


----------



## Rollo (Mar 19, 2022)

Hot rodded Corvette ...


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Mar 20, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Here's a better shot of your NOS 62 @Pedalsnostalgia View attachment 1591492
> 
> 😉






GTs58 said:


> Here's a better shot of your NOS 62 @Pedalsnostalgia View attachment 1591492
> 
> 😉



Much better picture, the pics I posted I had just found. And you can see the tag on the front wheel in this shot. Thanks


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Mar 20, 2022)

1956 Corvette 3 speed original paint.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 20, 2022)

Pedalsnostalgia said:


> Much better picture, the pics I posted I had just found. And you can see the tag on the front wheel in this shot. Thanks



I was blown away with that piece and saved all the pics. Do you still have them?


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Mar 21, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I was blown away with that piece and saved all the pics. Do you still have them?



I have all the corvettes except for the girls  56. I have some pics of the red one.


----------

